# Rip off Britain



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Something that has been bugging me for a while now with all this credit crunch stuff, as a matter fact it makes my blood boil.

When the Petrol prices began sore in the Country, our kind energy suppliers decided to up the price of Gas and Electric. Using the cost of fuel being the reason for the hike.
Now the Petrol and other Fuels are dropping slowly (not as quick as they went up i might add), where is the drop in the cost of Gas and Electric.

Sorry just had to get it off my chest, but if the goverment are going to bring all these different things in to try and help out the economy, then it is about time these firms passed it down to us the customer (Mortgage included)!!

Rant over  

Cheese x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm with you Mr cheese... to be fair it was outrageous that they were saying we're only hiking up prices because the price of fuel has gone up, then in the next breath announcing record breaking profits... they must be laughing all the way to the bank now!  To top it off it was in the news that a lot of companies (energy) are going to increase your direct debit payments so that they can ride out the credit crunch with more money in their accounts!!! Its disgraceful!

I'm sat here freezing because we cant afford to have our heating any higher... we're surrounded by freezing fog and the temp is barely above 0c but my elec and gas socsts so much we cant justify having it on all day  

So very well said Mr Cheese!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Makes me angry that the put everything up and then we are so greatful when they put things down - bloody money grabbing companies - leave the price of things affordable and in line with peoples wages.    I know some companies are struggling but when you hear of some with huge annual profits it makes you sick.

I am so scared for the elderly this year


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you noticed that the Government are sneaking a tax rise on fuel .. I say sneaking as they have made a big thing of reducing vat but then add that on but there doesn't seem to have been much said about it ... and they were slating the fuel companies yet most of the cost is TAX ! 

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Have to agree, our combined Gas & elec is £113 a month by DD for a 3 bed semi with just 2 adults   
I am sick of swapping suppliers for a few months cheaper, 
and knowing how much profit and bonus they are getting makes me so cross! that I refuse to swap again.
when as bekie says freezing fog and tempatures and 
I am sat here wrapped in a blanket wearing my warmest pjs as the heating is only on for a couple of hours morning & night now, 

I agree nikki the elderly are at risk this year more than any other, despite "allowences and insulation promises"  
Crazy Crazy Crazy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Dizzi I am glad I am not working in A&E now as it would have broken my heart to see the elderly brought in this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Considering the price of oil has dropped like a stone, my Nanna has still had to pay the prices that were being charged when oil was fixed up at $150 a barrel, now its $50 or under.  Luckily she's not hard up however there are plenty out there who are having to make that choice of eat or heat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Katie ..When you work in any customer fronting business you will get the flack for what the businesses do .. I don't think people are getting at the average employee it is the fat cats that people are annoyed with as they always seem to get their mega wages no matter what .. I know what it can be like tho as have worked for some big companies in their complaints depts and taken lots of flack for decisions you have no control over and which people do not understand...   I was a bit perturbed when I got something a week ago saying that the prices had gone up and they were backdating it to August .. errr where is my choice about what supplier I have been with for the last quarter when they do that   they basically could have put the price up to anything and I would have had no choice but to pay it ! 

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Katie -
I'm getting at the fact that oil prices have decreased and the price of oil for heating has not been reduced. We know that the oil merchant buys oil at a certain price and that it will  be committed to that price until the stocks are out.  However since oil has always been a volatile commodity, prices are not fixed that far in advance and if the stocks are all out, he will replenish at the new prices.  The fact is that he is paying a lot less wholesale (when refining and distribution costs are factored in) and those decreases should be passed onto the customer who is buying the oil for their heating to go into storage tanks (not as gas or electricity).  I certainly do not envy the position you are in as I'm sure you get it daily.


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm really worried for my grandad, he refuses to put his heating on because he says he can't afford to, he is 84 and living on his own.  Does anyone know if there is any help for him?  

I have emailed citizens advice, when I try to call them I get upset, so waiting to hear what they say.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Laura x


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Laura - how close do you live to your grandad?  If you are relatively nearby, do you think he would allow you to see his bills and incomings etc to if he really does have a problem or just thinks he does?  My nanna is convinced she has no money but I know how much she has as my mum has power of attorney and sorts everything for her to make sure she is always ok and stop her from doing daft things like not putting the heating on.  It may be that he thinks he hasn't got enough money whereas in reality he may do.
Secondly, find out his gas / electricity supplier and see if there is anything they can do to help e.g. cheaper payment options, maybe by DD rather than prepayment meters which fleece the lower paid.


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you Glitter and Katie, citizens advice have said they will need to see him and they can go through his statements and bills, my mum has spoken to him about it and he is happy to go which is already a huge relief (we were worried he wouldn't go).  We've arranged to go with him on Thursday and hopefully get something sorted then.

Thanks again


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Whilst I completely agree that energy prices should come down now the price of the fuel has come down, I think the situation is probably the same in other countries as well, not just Britain. 

As much as we moan about it, including me, I'd much rather pay tax and have the National Health Service, public schools, the police, fire service and all of the other facilities that we have that the government/tax payers pay for and worry about how I'm going to pay a gas/electric bill than to live elsewhere where they don't have a national health service and have the worry that when I got ill, how would my health care be paid for. I know you have medical insurances for that but its still a stress I'd rather not have when ill. 

There are other ways of reducing your fuel bills without going to extremes and not having the heating on. For example, closing internal doors, not heating up a room and having the window open, letting all the heat out! If we all became a bit more energy efficient then we would notice a difference in our gas and electric bills, even though the companies haven't reduced their prices yet. 

If you think you are paying too much each month, phone them and ask them to explain how the payments are calculated and find out if they can do anything to adjust them. I do this each time they try to increase my monthly payments and although they increase, its never to the extent that they originally want them to. 

Jen x


----------

